# Security patches on Digital Ocean droplets



## justinnoor (Oct 13, 2019)

Hello community, hope you are well.

When applying security patches on a freebsd-12-x64-zfs Digital Ocean droplet something strange occurs when running `freebsd-update fetch`:

```
root@test0:~ # freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 43 patches.....10....20....30....40. done.
Applying patches... done.
(END)
```

It just sits there with the cursor blinking after the `(END)` as if it were an open text file. Pressing `q` three times gets you out of that state, bringing you to the next phase:

```
The following files will be updated as part of updating to 12.0-RELEASE-p10:
/bin/freebsd-version
/boot/kernel/kernel
/boot/kernel/mqueuefs.ko
/boot/kernel/sound.ko
/boot/kernel/vmm.ko
/boot/loader
/boot/loader.efi
/boot/loader_4th
/boot/loader_4th.efi
/boot/loader_lua
/boot/loader_lua.efi
/boot/loader_simp
/boot/loader_simp.efi
/boot/pxeboot
/boot/userboot.so
/boot/userboot_4th.so
/boot/userboot_lua.so
/boot/zfsloader
/lib/libgcc_s.so.1
/rescue/[
/rescue/bectl
/rescue/bsdlabel
/rescue/bunzip2
/rescue/bzcat
/rescue/bzip2
/rescue/camcontrol
/rescue/cat
/rescue/ccdconfig
/rescue/chflags
/rescue/chgrp
/rescue/chio
/rescue/chmod
/rescue/chown
/rescue/chroot
:
```

Once again, it gets stuck there, and pressing `q` will get you out of that state, finally finishing the command:

```
WARNING: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p7 is approaching its End-of-Life date.
It is strongly recommended that you upgrade to a newer
release within the next 1 month.
root@test0:~ #
```

Proceeding with `freebsd-update install`, everything seems to work:

```
root@test0:~ # freebsd-update install
src component not installed, skipped
Installing updates... done.

root@test0:~ # reboot

root@test0:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD test0 12.0-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 GENERIC  amd64
```


Apart from a couple of non-fatal messages and warnings, it appears that the security patches were applied successfully. Is the above sequence of events normal?


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 13, 2019)

justinnoor said:


> Is the above sequence of events normal?


Yes. It saw the change from the user PAGER when changed in FreeBSD12 to `less`.
Previously the user PAGER was `more`.
If you change .cshrc back to `more` it works better.


----------



## justinnoor (Oct 13, 2019)

Awesome, thanks.


----------

